# does anyone have experience with trailer hitch cargo carrier?



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Folks,
I own a toyota tacoma pickup truck that I have used to transport my blower around on occasion. I'm usually alone and it scares the **** out of me rolling it up and down the somewhat steep ramps as the bed is pretty high off the ground. I was looking into one of these trailer hitch cargo systems. Does anyone have any experience with one of these? It's much lower to the ground than the bed plus it has a built in ramp!

UCC500 Hitch Mounted Carrier Basket


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

That looks really great, looks likeit's well constructed. I have a friend that uses a simlar one from HF and very happy with it, the only bad thing about it according to him is when the roads are messy the machine gets VERY dirty back there. I think he devised some sort of cover for it that he can bungee on to keep the road grime and salt off.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Detdr has one like that. 

I have this one, and it works really well.

Ultra-Tow Adjustable Cargo Carrier with Ramps | Receiver Hitch Cargo Carriers| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

check out this thread
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...970-how-do-you-transport-your-snowblower.html


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have the aluminum one from Harbor Freight with a ramp but the usable width is ~28", so if you have a 26" snowblower with skids on the sides, it'd be a tight fit:










All of mine are in the 24-26" bucket range so that's OK with me, and it was only about $150 with shipping after using a coupon code.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I use the Harbor Freight version with my 2012 Tacoma; I've been happy with it. The only limitation is width...not wide enough for the big mouth blowers. MH


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

My bucket is 27", so I figured about 29" with the skids, but I gaven actually measured it yet. This has 30" usable so it should fit perfectly.


----------



## ttles714 (Jan 2, 2011)

*used for machinery*

I used one like this for a snow blower and transporting machinery. I secured two ratcheting tie down straps at each outside corner. I hooked them to the door hinges on my van. This kept everything tight and stopped any rocking. I think using one of these secured only in the truck's receiver has too much flex and movement.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

ttles714 said:


> I used one like this for a snow blower and transporting machinery. I secured two ratcheting tie down straps at each outside corner. I hooked them to the door hinges on my van. This kept everything tight and stopped any rocking. I think using one of these secured only in the truck's receiver has too much flex and movement.


That was my concern as well. All that weight basically mounted to the vehicle receiver by a single middle mount point. It would just be carted around town to get the machine to elderly relatives houses and perhaps to bring it in for service. I don't mind a little flex as long as it doesn't snap.

Thanks for all the responses Folks!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Something like this might reduce some of the flex:

Curt Manufacturing Anti-Rattle Kit, Model# 22321 | Receiver Hitch Cargo Carriers| Northern Tool + Equipment

And something like this, could give you a little more clearance:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200612655_200612655


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

db9938 said:


> Something like this might reduce some of the flex:
> 
> Curt Manufacturing Anti-Rattle Kit, Model# 22321 | Receiver Hitch Cargo Carriers| Northern Tool + Equipment
> 
> ...


Wow DB!
2 excellent tips that would surely help with this setup! 
1)No sway, no break!
2)clearance definatly is an issue with this type of setup

Thanks man! ---- Loco


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey no problem. It's what we do around here. 

Other places you may want to look for those items, or ones like them, Tractor Supply if you have one around.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

db130 said:


>


Dont want to hijack thread, but is that Yamaha cousin Husqvarna still working out ok for you ? 
link to thread


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

for those tacoma owners ... im one too! Toyota Tacoma Forums - Tacoma World


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

dbert said:


> Dont want to hijack thread, but is that Yamaha cousin Husqvarna still working out ok for you ?
> link to thread


It needed the usual tuneup items and one tube installed in one of the tires, and it was a FANTASTIC snowblower. I sold it earlier this month. I would consider buying another one again(maybe to keep this time)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Loco-diablo said:


> That was my concern as well. All that weight basically mounted to the vehicle receiver by a single middle mount point. It would just be carted around town to get the machine to elderly relatives houses and perhaps to bring it in for service. I don't mind a little flex as long as it doesn't snap.
> 
> Thanks for all the responses Folks!


because I know it does rock I stay off the expressway when I have a blower on the rack


----------



## Gsynclaire (Mar 21, 2018)

I found these guys and they are super helpful. Try the live chat and ask them anything! https://www.stowaway2.com/hitch-cargo-carriers. Hope this is helpful.


----------

